

http://jsonip.com - Get a visitor's IP with js - geuis

I wrote a node.js app today that lets you get a client's IP address as either a json object, or with with a jsonp callback.<p>json example, http://jsonip.com
{'ip':'&#60;client ip&#62;'}<p>jsonp example:
cb({'ip':'&#60;client ip&#62;'});<p><pre><code>    &#60;script type="text/javascript"&#62;
        cb = function(obj){
            console.log(obj);
        }
    &#60;/script&#62;
    &#60;script type="text/javascript" src="http://jsonip.com/cb"&#62;&#60;/script&#62;</code></pre>
======
robinduckett
Someone beat you to it: <http://jsonip.appspot.com/>

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/391979/get-client-ip-
usin...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/391979/get-client-ip-using-just-
javascript)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/102605/can-i-lookup-
the-i...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/102605/can-i-lookup-the-ip-
address-of-a-hostname-from-javascript) (2 years ago)

Quick googling returned this, unless you are Zach?

